# The "New Normal" in America...No Turning Back, Like It or Not



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

It seems like certain things have become the 'new normal' in America, whether we like it or not.  I think rather than being upset over it, and wishing things were as they were in the past, we'd be better just to accept it, even if we can't embrace it.  We can't look back, we have to see things now for what they are and accept them...or actively try to change them if at all possible.

Interest rates on our savings accounts, CDs, IRAs use to be higher, giving us a good feeling about putting aside some money for our retirements, etc.  Now they are so low, it's depressing.  They used to give you a free toaster to open a checking account in a bank, now they charge you to keep your money their, and use their facility.  Many have a monthly fee, especially if your funds go below their limit, like $1,000.

Americans used to be proud, and feel safe and free in their country.  Now, even the best of citizens are held under a microscope for inspection by the government.  Our every move is monitored by a camera, recorder or computer.  Instead of them having to prove our guilt, now we have to fight to prove our innocence.

In the past, most people took care of their own, even if it was a struggle.  There was a family model, and children were raised to respect their parents and elders, obey laws and rules at school, and be accountable for their own actions.  Folks were eager to help each other too, and those who had hard luck in the workplace, were not content until they found new employment, regardless of salary, just to make ends meet.  Now, people expect to be taken care of, and never know the value and pride of taking care of themselves and their families.

Years ago farmers and ranchers could devote their lives to growing and producing to provide crops and food for others in the US, and make a living at it.  Now, they're being monitored by drones and red-tape.  They're being told what seeds they can or cannot use, they have lost all of their individual freedom to seek and acquire the American dream.

It used to be that if you chose a specific medical treatment for your condition, it was not disputed.  If you didn't want to get a vaccination, then it wasn't forced, just suggested.  Now, if a parent with a child who has cancer want to use alternative treatments, they are threatened by the government to have their child removed from the home, and forced to use chemotherapy and radiation against their wills.  If you don't want to get certain vaccinations, there are more laws and regulations to mandate it, taking all of your free choice away.

People worked hard all their lives, and paid their taxes like responsible citizens...looking forward to retirement in their old age, social security and Medicare...now they're looked down on like they expect welfare or 'entitlements'.  It seems like the seniors are getting a slap in the face for their hard work.

People were amazed at the invention of the computer, now it controls our lives.  People no longer have any contact with each other, they only know what they see and hear on social media.  They are glued to their devices, and often even sleep with them.  They no longer develop emotionally or mentally with life experiences, some younger teens have no empathy or compassion for their fellow man...they are self-involved, telling their stories and taking selfies, trying to outdo the other 'friend' on their social page.

It seems like everything is out of our control, and any changes being made are no longer for the good of the people and the nation.  Things weren't perfect years ago, but I wish I could turn back the hands of time.  Now, our habits and thoughts are constantly being manipulated, for the benefit of the "higher-ups"...doesn't seem fair, but is just a part of the 'new normal'.

Well, isn't as doomy and gloomy when we just realize that things will never be like they were, and if we accept, deal and move forward, it won't be too bad.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2014)

Two things...a good perspective on the way things are, and secondly, Mr.O and I say often that we're glad to be on the tail end of life instead of coming into it.  These truly are the last of the good old days.

I will not embrace and condone the loss of freedoms, and life as we knew it. That's the major reason I live rurally, and remotely.  It gives me some sense of still being free and having some control over my life with nature to remind me everyday what life is really about. 

 In short, I'm watching what's going on with eyes wide shut.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

I hear you loud and clear Ozarkgal, I would prefer the rural and remote life also.  We also often say that we're glad we're on the last stretch, and don't have any kids to worry about coming up in the world as it is.  They start brainwashing them nowadays when they start preschool.   It's a shame, because we have all the knowledge and resources to move forward, but we're spiraling downwards instead.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

All of the above.  We are all at our stage of life mourning a lost past to some extent.  We've been unfortunate to be the generation to see the old ways dying off,  but in another way, exceedingly fortunate that we are presented with the comparisons.  

We've adapted to bigger changes, good and bad, in one generation than perhaps any generation before us, and we're handling it fine.  Our preferred traditions that were right for their times aren't up to cutting it against the kind of competition and pressures building in Global societies now.  It's adapt or die.   And I too wouldn't want to be 16 again in today's world, but then they don't know any other world and these are the 'good old days' to them.  Might be kinder to let them think so?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

Well said Di, I'm very happy to have been born and raised in the time that I was, and I believe we should all be grateful for that, and to have experienced those good old days.  We do handle things very well, kudos to us all...a great generation to be sure! :bigwink:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2014)

It seems to me that while working take control of everything with one hand, the government is quickly losing control with the other hand.  I believe in a few years this country will not have any cohesive common thread running among people.  People are splintered into so many groups that have their own best interests at stake, instead of a common core of people working together to make a great country and great lives for themselves and families. 

There are so many religious, political, social, ethnic, and whatever flavor of the month groups that comes down the pike demanding their politically correct ideologues that nothing can get done to preserve the ideology and principles the country was founded on. All the while they are doing this, the government is working feverishly day and night to figure out how to take away more personal freedom and money, and most people are barely noticing.   

It's easy to control people who have never known any other way, and eventually in another generation or so, no one will remember any different than what they've been systematically indoctrinated into believing.

That's just one problem amongst a whole boondoggle of others.  Too many to overcome in my opinion to ever be a great nation again.  Still in all, at this point we still better off than a lot of other countries in the world.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

Divide and conquer OG. 
 It worked here a bit earlier but we're a smaller population.  Our 'traditions' were shattered by a massive influx of immigrants which we may have handled roughly and rudely at first, but eventually would have assimilated into the Australian 'way of life' as is our way.  If you wanted to be accepted you had to earn it.

 But the added whammy of the 'Multicultural' curse bolstered by PCness was too much.  We allowed our (Labour of course) Government to make us the bad guys and were expected to tolerate and assimilate to the newbies instead of the other way round.  Now we're just a ragtag society who isn't sure who it is any more.

'Australians' are fleeing to the bush to get away from multiculturalism which has turned whole suburbs into crime ghettos of particular different ethnic groupings. They aren't really what we would have termed 'Australians' because they never had to be to enjoy our hospitality. They're just their own versions of how it suits them to be 'Australian.'

 Warri doesn't see it that way perhaps but then she hasn't lost her rose coloured glasses yet.

Mine are long gone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> It worked here a bit earlier but we're a smaller population.  Our 'traditions' were shattered by a massive influx of immigrants which we may have handled roughly and rudely at first, but eventually would have assimilated into the Australian 'way of life' as is our way.  If you wanted to be accepted you had to earn it.
> 
> But the added whammy of the 'Multicultural' curse bolstered by PCness was too much.  We allowed our (Labour of course) Government to make us the bad guys and were expected to tolerate and assimilate to the newbies instead of the other way round.  Now we're just a ragtag society who isn't sure who it is any more.
> 
> 'Australians' are fleeing to the bush to get away from multiculturalism which has turned whole suburbs into crime ghettos of particular different ethnic groupings. They aren't really what we would have termed 'Australians' because they never had to be to enjoy our hospitality. They're just their own versions of how it suits them to be 'Australian.'



 This is how I view The American Experience as well.

I realize that I cannot complain too loudly or long, since I am a mutt (Italian, Irish, German and Magyar), but what written history tells me is that my forebears actually worked hard to assimilate into the culture that was then "America". They worked hard, they had no expectations of hand-outs and, for the most part, they made this country what it was.

... until we kept the doors open too long. We prided ourselves on accepting the tired and poor; unfortunately that began to include the lazy and the scheming. You can cross-reference the immigration of all of the various groups with the rising crime rates and the increase in the loss of freedoms. A small population can get away with a lot of things that a large population cannot, and that only added to the problem.

Put rats into a large area - an auditorium, for example - and they get along fine. Put them in a small cage and they begin to cannibalize each other. The same thing has happened with our major cities after the industrialization of our country - everyone left the farm for the free and easy life in the big city.

Along the way they lost their manners and their morals.

I am merely a spectator of this country now. I haven't believed in the political process for many years - in fact, I've never voted nor even registered to vote. I don't trust the talking heads - I do my own research on topics that are of interest or that concern me directly. I don't enjoy the current forms of entertainment - give me old-fashioned board games played at the kitchen table any day.

That being said, I'm not stupid. I won't shun modern technology when it benefits me. Being on the 'Net is merely one example. But it's a tool that I use, and no tool has ever gotten the better of me - *I* control what it does and where it goes, no one else.

I've never been a flag-waving, song-singing patriot. I AM glad that this country is, up to this point, anyway, better in many ways than many other countries. I'm glad I wasn't born and raised in Upper Volta or Communist China or even DingoButte, AU. layful:

But I see the beginning of the end. I know that all things have a start and a finish, and none of us is wise enough to know how much time is left, but judging from what I see and hear and experience I'll join the group that has already expressed relief that they're on the end of life rather than the beginning.

One of my favorite TV series was "_Highlander_", the story of a man who becomes immortal and lives for hundreds of years. He often spoke of the heartbreak involved in losing his mortal friends and lovers, yet he rarely commented upon the world's social condition except to mention that "it's always been that way". 

Maybe he was blind, or maybe, like me, he just chose NOT to see.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2014)

Very well put, Phil.  At least we can agree on something layful:



ETA:
Di..sorry I missed your post before I posted this, but I also totally agree with your take on what's happening.  As much as I hate what's happening in this country, same as you described happened to yours, I would love to be a mouse in the corner in 25 years just to see what it has devolved into.  Being nosy is one of the worst parts about dying..you don't get to see how the story ends!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, it was a nice little town, Dingo Butte.  The population of 7 moved out when the pub shut down otherwise the world would have been flocking there to enjoy the dust and flies.  :glee:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree OG, and the government/media are doing their part to pit us against each other, there's definitely a racial bias going on.  Black on black crimes are excessive and commonplace and very under-reported.  White on black crimes are rare, but take a spotlight in the news, like the "white" attacker Zimmerman...yeah, right.  Of course Obama doesn't help putting his 2 cents in, saying the victim could have been his son...come on already.   There were dozens of black on white/Asian attacks in the 'knockout game', but funny that the one time the guy from Texas decided to make a black man his knockout victim, it was over-reported and classified as a 'hate crime'.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not in favor of anyone of any race physically assaulting one another.

I recently was hearing them talking about the gay guy Matthew Shepherd that was killed.  Boy, they made a big deal about it that it was such a horrible "hate crime" against homosexuals. At the time, I believed it.  Well, it seems that the murder was committed by another homosexual, and the whole thing was over a drug deal gone bad.  Funny how they didn't emphasize that on the local news...it's just stuck in everyone's head that a poor man was murdered because he was gay.  They lead us to believe that America is full of hate crimes against minorities.  That's another ridiculous PC term, all crimes involve some degree of hate...don't call it a 'hate crime' when it suits your agenda!

The Sheeple couldn't care less about their rights being taken away, they want to be taken care of like babies, and they're too involved with watching which Kardashian is going to get knocked up next, or looking forward to Miley Cyrus' next racy video...oops, time for a selfie, they didn't see me in this outfit yet.   They are molding the young kids in school, and the few with parents who are awake, and have kids who stand up for their rights in the school, are punished.  The kids are sent home on suspension.

I also agree, even though this country is going to hell fast, I wouldn't want to have been born in, or lived anywhere else.  I used to feel so proud when I was young, but as I learned some dirty little secrets they don't tell you on the local news, my pride has dwindled.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2014)

It was always common practice in newspapers to run a scandalous headline on the first page. Then, when they discovered they were wrong, they would grudgingly print a retraction - usually in the classified section, in the smallest possible print size. 



			
				Diwundrin said:
			
		

> Hey, it was a nice little town, Dingo Butte.  The population of 7 moved  out when the pub shut down otherwise the world would have been flocking  there to enjoy the dust and flies.  :glee:



Well, if Shaun and Caleb hadn't gotten so soused and brought that "friendly lil' bugger" (crocodile) into the pub it might still be there ... I hope they interred the remains in a respectable manner.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

It's hard to tell if it's the media, lobbyists or professional victims playing the race card sometimes.

e.g.  An Indian student, here on a study visa was badly bashed in some city can't remember which a few years ago.  Well there was outrage and shrieks of racism and the Indian government threatened to stop its students coming here because Australians were such 'orrible racists bastards  (that from a country still mired in the caste system!)

Turned out he was bashed by fellow Indians because he hadn't paid up on his end of a deal.    Deathly silence ensued!!!

Maybe the Indian govt's apology was buried on page 16... or not!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)

Doesn't mean we can't take control and make things better.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

Feel free to drop any solutions into the suggestion box TG.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 2, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Feel free to drop any solutions into the suggestion box TG.



Darn.  All my suggestions are just fantasies.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

Yours too??


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 3, 2014)

The world is constantly changing. Civilizations everywhere, through the ages, have had their rise & fall. I do not envy the lives my children & grandchildren face. I expect they will face many extreme difficulties. Whether it be from a war our politicians foolishly get us involved in, or that they struggle through hard economic times, or live in a society that has become violent & immoral. I for one am glad I lived in gentler times.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Doesn't mean we can't take control and make things better.



I think the cohesiveness that used to be our hallmark has disappeared, for all the reasons I cited earlier.

We're no longer united - we're a bunch of individuals. And individuals have a tough time going up against governments.

Are you listening, NSA?


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a bit of late night ramble - no doubt like a cheap date, I'll probably regret it in the morning 


True, things will never be the same, but tell me, when have things ever remained the same? There are times of prosperity, times of war, times of hardship. A time for ever purpose under heaven - turn turn turn.  


This year my father, if he were still alive, would be 100 years old. He endured the depression and the second world war - went to college and bought a house on the GI Bill and had a few years of relative prosperity before he died.  His father saw the 1st world war, the depression and sadly, died in his prime while my father was in the Solomon Islands fighting the Japanese. But his generation witnessed the Roaring 20's. The generation before him witnessed the Industrial revolution, the taming of the West and the completion of the east west railroad.  Reach back another generation and Johnny is marching to war against his brother. 


You can read Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath or Sinclair's The Jungle and it appears there never really was a Golden Age for everyone.  Government corruption is nothing new. Neither is ecclesiastical corruption. How far back do you wish to go?  The farther you go back in time you go the bloodier it gets. 


So here we are in 2014 - most likely the average age here on this forum are Baby boomers. Some are in their 50's, some in their '70's. That makes the average in in the '60's. I don't know about anyone else,  I'm not wealthy, but I'm not destitute either. I have a comfortable living standard, I can travel where I want whenever I want - I can dream about what I want to eat tomorrow, go to the grocery store and buy what I need from a well stocked store. Pretty nice! Went on a cruise last fall - that was PACKED with others, young and old (mostly older) who were enjoying the good life.  We'll probably go again maybe even this year. I think if I can figure out how to get Seabreeze's pop-up camper or one like it I'll be the happiest man on earth. 


By the way RV and the auto industry are experiencing a resurgence - with their most profitable quarters ever; people have money for Starbucks coffee, cell phones, computers and other electronic devices.


I'm not saying that everything is rosy. I lost thousands of dollars of equity as did most homeowners with the correction in real estate. Bummer. On paper, of course. Well, that's my share in the catastrophe. Meanwhile catastrophes continue to hit the planet like darts on a global dart board.  We win some we lose some.  


Betty Crocker may be gone forever, along with Howdy Doody and the Lone Ranger. It's been a great century. But barring some fallout from Fukushima or the likes we're likely to live longer than our parents did. And the next generation will find innovation and a way where it seems to us there is no way. So why worry about it? We won't be around in another 30 to 50 years anyway. See you on the road.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 3, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Divide and conquer OG.
> It worked here a bit earlier but we're a smaller population.  Our 'traditions' were shattered by a massive influx of immigrants which we may have handled roughly and rudely at first, but eventually would have assimilated into the Australian 'way of life' as is our way.  If you wanted to be accepted you had to earn it.
> 
> But the added whammy of the 'Multicultural' curse bolstered by PCness was too much.  We allowed our (Labour of course) Government to make us the bad guys and were expected to tolerate and assimilate to the newbies instead of the other way round.  Now we're just a ragtag society who isn't sure who it is any more.
> ...



Well, those who can't stand the heat must vacate the kitchen.

Me, I reckon I've lived through one of the best periods of human history. If I'd been born a generation earlier I'd had had to live through the hell of global wars and bacterial diseases without antibiotics to combat them. If anything, I'd appreciate being born a couple of generations later than I was. Such an exciting time to be alive, especially for a woman.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> Here's a bit of late night ramble - no doubt like a cheap date, I'll probably regret it in the morning



I _like_ how you ramble. 




> True, things will never be the same, but tell me, when have things ever remained the same? There are times of prosperity, times of war, times of hardship. A time for ever purpose under heaven - turn turn turn.





> You can read Steinbeck's Grapes of Wrath or Sinclair's The Jungle and it appears there never really was a Golden Age for everyone.  Government corruption is nothing new. Neither is ecclesiastical corruption. How far back do you wish to go?  The farther you go back in time you go the bloodier it gets.



BUT ... (there's always a "but") ...

We are also supposedly progressing, becoming more refined, more differentiated from the animals.

Do you see what's been going on in the world lately? The animals are smarter, more supportive of each other and far more successful (until they meet up with Man, anyway).

I don't see that progress. I see lots of tech toys being produced, a lot of smoke and mirrors being deployed, but how are we advancing? If anything we're _de_-evolving.





> So here we are in 2014 - most likely the average age here on this forum are Baby boomers. Some are in their 50's, some in their '70's. That makes the average in in the '60's. I don't know about anyone else,  I'm not wealthy, but I'm not destitute either. I have a comfortable living standard, I can travel where I want whenever I want - I can dream about what I want to eat tomorrow, go to the grocery store and buy what I need from a well stocked store. Pretty nice! Went on a cruise last fall - that was PACKED with others, young and old (mostly older) who were enjoying the good life.  We'll probably go again maybe even this year. I think if I can figure out how to get Seabreeze's pop-up camper or one like it I'll be the happiest man on earth.



Yes, they're buying Starbucks in record numbers - while their jobs are going overseas, their credit cards are maxing out and they're losing their homes to foreclosure.

I'm glad you can afford a comfortable lifestyle, I truly am. But I think you're the exception. I would even go so far as to say that I'm not the only person on this forum who has to fight just to survive, who can only dream of going on cruises and "enjoying the good life".

I'm about as far from the world of F. Scott Fitzgerald as I am from the Astral-Body-Formerly-Kown-As-Pluto.


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe I'm overly optimistic. I'm not pointing at the moral degradation - in that area, yes, I believe we are de-evolving. That's a separate issue.  I'm not unaware that a lot of people are struggling financially as well an many other woes in our world - but like I said, is it really tougher now than the days of bygone generations?


----------



## jrfromafar (Feb 3, 2014)

"The animals are smarter, more supportive of each other and far more successful" which animals are you talking about? Can't say I've noticed this.

more late night madness (I THINK it's relevant): a link on the myth of overpopulation:

http://overpopulationisamyth.com


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 3, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> Well, those who can't stand the heat must vacate the kitchen.
> 
> Me, I reckon I've lived through one of the best periods of human history. If I'd been born a generation earlier I'd had had to live through the hell of global wars and bacterial diseases without antibiotics to combat them. If anything, I'd appreciate being born a couple of generations later than I was. Such an exciting time to be alive, especially for a woman.



I agree Warrigal: it has been the best time to be alive for women for many centuries, if not always.

We have seen equality in education, and wages, and have been able to come independent if necessary or desired.

I know that doesn't apply to everybody, but generally.

The standard of living in the developed and developing world has never been higher, and technology has brought so many great innovations, in healthcare, communication, transport etc.

But there is always a downside. Instant media means anything gets round the world in seconds.
for natural disasters, fine, but wars and atrocities, it appears to me that it polarises opinion so fast, people get entrenched, and can't alter positions, may be to save face?

The difference between haves, and have nots is illustrated constantly; people tend to be more selfish to protect their own; and to keep up, community starts disintegrating and everybody is so 'busy' they don't have time to stop, think, and consider.

Soundbites are taken as truth..

Sometimes a step back would help....

I am in the fortunate position with jrfrom afar, but I have worked hard for my money, and I was given the chance of higher education by enlightened parents, and changes in society.

I too, fear for the future, but I won't be there. I just try and instil my values in my children and grandchildren, and hope they keep generosity of spirit, and understanding of other people, and have a balanced view.
i hope, in their small way, they can contribute to improving society, and community; and so, in small steps, keep their humanity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> Maybe I'm overly optimistic. I'm not pointing at the moral degradation - in that area, yes, I believe we are de-evolving. That's a separate issue.  I'm not unaware that a lot of people are struggling financially as well an many other woes in our world - but like I said, is it really tougher now than the days of bygone generations?



Granted we have an "easier" time of things now, in general. 

But easier is not always better - sometimes we need that adversity to shape us, to toughen us up. We're becoming a nation of flabby people, both physically and mentally. You can't stay sharp if you're not challenged on a regular basis, and the more we look in awe at all the shiny new bells and whistles that we've created, the more we're getting away from self-reliance. 

We're becoming like the trained chicken that was in Chinatown - he seemed to be intelligent and even clever, but all he was doing was responding to behavioral cues. 



jrfromafar said:


> "The animals are smarter, more supportive of each other and far more successful" which animals are you talking about? Can't say I've noticed this.



Pretty much any one you can name. Outside of a small group (chimpanzees and dolphins come to mind), animals do not kill for pleasure. They were around before us, the highest level of tech they've achieved is to use a rock to crack open an oyster, yet they'll probably be here long after Man has eliminated himself. 



> more late night madness (I THINK it's relevant): a link on the myth of overpopulation:
> 
> http://overpopulationisamyth.com



I'm sorry, but there are so many logical fallacies in that video I can't begin to address them all.

Here's a simple model:



the Earth is X, X being a finite amount of livable space.
the world population is Y, a number that is constantly increasing
at some point, Y will exceed X. It HAS to, unless there is a radical decrease in births.

Yes, there are still empty land-masses that might be livable, but those will fill up as the population grows. We might start living in underwater habitats, but even that will have limits, which will again be reached quickly.

There is a delicate balance in any system that must be maintained. I'm no expert on the subject, but a casual look tells me that things are becoming unbalanced. 

You CANNOT keep adding infinite people to a finite area - it has to end _somewhere_.


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 3, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Two things...a good perspective on the way things are, and secondly, Mr.O and I say often that we're glad to be on the tail end of life instead of coming into it.  These truly are the last of the good old days.
> 
> I will not embrace and condone the loss of freedoms, and life as we knew it. That's the major reason I live rurally, and remotely.  It gives me some sense of still being free and having some control over my life with nature to remind me everyday what life is really about.
> 
> In short, I'm watching what's going on with eyes wide shut.


We live in a tiny town that might as well roll up it's sidewalks, yet we are within a few miles of mini malls and shopping centers. 

I pretty much live with my head in the sand, otherwise the world would drive me nuts, Ok more nuts than I think I am already.

We don't have kids and grandkids to worry about, at least for us we did the right thing there. I feel the world in general is going to hell in a hand bag.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 3, 2014)

jrfromafar said:


> Here's a bit of late night ramble - no doubt like a cheap date, I'll probably regret it in the morning
> 
> 
> True, things will never be the same, but tell me, when have things ever remained the same? There are times of prosperity, times of war, times of hardship. A time for ever purpose under heaven - turn turn turn.
> ...



Well said, jr, totally agree.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 3, 2014)

I see both sides. IMO you all are right. However, I choose to look at the world through rose-colored glasses. I think that in the pass every older generation has felt the same way. I have no real control over what goes on in the world. The only true control I have is over myself, and how I react to what happens. I know the rain will fall, it always does, I just choose to dance in it. It sure makes those rainy days easier to survive


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

So much for "Change and Hope" right?
GOD!! I miss Bill Clinton.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, he had sax appeal, even when he _wasn't_ wearing his blue dress uniform ...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 3, 2014)

During the Stupor Bowl, I suddenly realized the man who told us a hard rain was gonna fall is now selling us cars.  Yes, the times they have changed.  Some call it buying in.  I still call it selling out.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 20, 2017)

Diwundrin said:


> Feel free to drop any solutions into the suggestion box TG.



This thread was listed at the bottom of a thread I was posting on, so I hope it's o.k. to chime in:

One of the main points I've been trying to make on my blog (a wide variety of topics directed to fellow Baby Boomers) is the disadvantage younger generations have, solely due to their ages, is they look at 'the way things are these days' and assume 'it was always this way.'  Thus, they're more likely to simply accept the unacceptable.  
Another point I brought out:  older generations proved that changes _are _possible-  and many positive changes occurred within _our _lifetimes.


----------

